# Manual turnout conversion?



## 2002too (Jan 20, 2016)

Has anyone come up with a procedure to convert the 722A (not Pikemaster) manual turnouts to remote electric control? I have several, and it would be nice to use them to supplement the 720A remote turnouts in a permanent setup.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

2002too said:


> Has anyone come up with a procedure to convert the 722A (not Pikemaster) manual turnouts to remote electric control? I have several, and it would be nice to use them to supplement the 720A remote turnouts in a permanent setup.


Welcome... it would be easier just to buy the 720A's, and much cheaper...


----------

